# My planted 10 gallon, and my vampire shrimp



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

The first 2 pics are my shrimp...he was hiding, so I couldn't get very good pics of him...but that's about it...

The rest are of my 10 gallon...the first time any of you have seen it since I put live plants in it awhile ago...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

.........................


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice andrew


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice pics, Ive never even heard of that vampire shimp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice! Good pic too .


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice pics, but a little dark.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great, Andrew! That shrimp is kinda scary looking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys...Sorry the pics are so small...I had to resize them, and that's the largest the computer would let me download them as.

When I see the shrimp out and about, I'll try to get some pics of his whole body and his feet. His feet, instead of little feeler things like other shrimp, look like really sharp, fangy things, which is why I think theyu're called vampire shrimp, cause other than that, their filter feeders...can't even eat a baby guppy His legs are also covered in spiny things.

I'll also try to get better pics of the tank


----------

